# How do mechanics and folks that tinker on cars, etc. wash their clothes?



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

My washing machine has a warning about not washing clothes with any oil or gasoline on them, including cooking oils - which has me freaked out a bit. What, do I throw away any clothes that get a little oil or gas on them? That would be a lot of clothes because any time I mow, I get something on me. And, last night, my friend ran out of gas so I filled my little 2 gallon gas can and somehow splashed gas all over a nice pair of pants  So, then, I hand washed them and then freaked out about the gas being in my septic system and well water. 

So, how in the earth do mechanics wash their clothes???????


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't worry about it if it's just a little bit. The Mr. wears coverall's but still gets a little of their lab/plant oils and emulsions on his clothes, but I've been washing them in the same machine for years with no ill effects. I can do a load of whites the next load and there's no problem.

If the clothes are covered, or if it's the coverall's, I bring them to the laundromat and use their work machines.

If you're really worried about the smaller spots, you could just pre-soak them and then toss them in the washer.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Another thing you could do is pre-wash really greasy or oily clothes in a bucket with some degergent. Let them soak a while and then hand wash them and then rinse a few times and then put them in the washing machine. 

Worried about the oil and grease going down the drain? If you knew what other people are putting in to the system, you probably wouldn't worry, but you can dump it out in the back yard and the soil bacteria and fungi will take care of it.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks folks  My pants did get a lot of gas on them as I lifted the nozzle up too high out of the can (it was hard to see what the gas level was with all the foaming, and it was night time). It's just the washing machine has this "warning - explosion hazard" thing and says no washing machine can clean out all oils. 

Jan: hehe, you explode the laundry mat's washing machines instead? Good tactic  

I'll try to worry about it less, now. I tend to worry about worse case scenarios a lot 



HeyPK: Embarrasingly enough, not only am I worried about it going down the drain, my overactive imagination sees the gasoline in particular combining with whatever else is in my septic system and causing a big explosion! OK, maybe I need to curb that imagination of mine!


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Gas in a septic system. Who would have ever thuck?!! hehe

Maybe you should try to process and sell it with the prices it goes for now.

Okay I'm leaving :axe:


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am an appliance repair man, and I am here to state that I have never came accross any damage to a washer due to gas or oil. Except with excessive oil staining the basket maybe, but that would come off with hot water and a degreaser. Before I fixed appliaces I was a car technician and washed my oily, gas covered clothes all the time with no issues.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Chiahead  I feel better about it now  Darn those warnings on everything!


----------



## Lydia (Jun 20, 2005)

oh dont worry about those warnings...they put them on everything! i mean, my hair dryer says i shouldnt use it in the bath, but i do it all the time! i also use it while im sleeping, and they say not to do that too! 

jk! :lol:


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

Piscesgirl said:


> So, how in the earth do mechanics wash their clothes???????


My daughters fiancee works as a mechanic at a local Nissan dealership. He pays for a uniform service that pickups up the dirty uniforms and delivers clean ones every week. BTW, he makes about $120,000 per year as a mechanic.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

> my hair dryer says i shouldnt use it in the bath, but i do it all the time!


:shock: :shock: :shock:

Hey Steve!  


> My daughters fiancee works as a mechanic at a local Nissan dealership. He pays for a uniform service that pickups up the dirty uniforms and delivers clean ones every week. BTW, he makes about $120,000 per year as a mechanic.


Sounds like your daughter picked the right guy  (not because of the income but because he can fix cars!) My old 1988 bump-around-town, take-the-dogs-to-the-vet truck failed inspection Saturday  $$$$$$$ I'm taking it somewhere else tomorrow, folks say the place I brought it is super picky, in fact not accepting my coworker's registration because it got ripped in the mail. They told me my air injection system was "missing" among other things. Exactly how does an air injection system go missing? :shock:

But, I get a new catastrophe in my life daily it seems....


----------

